# wet vent for shower



## snowninja (Aug 10, 2008)

looking at installing a new shower. I am wondering if i can use the toilet stack and vanity drain as a wet vent? the toilet stack is 4' from where the new shower drain will connect into. 

i put together a rough drawing of whta this would look like - see attached.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

snowninja said:


> looking at installing a new shower. I am wondering if i can use the toilet stack and vanity drain as a wet vent? the toilet stack is 4' from where the new shower drain will connect into.
> 
> i put together a rough drawing of whta this would look like - see attached.


UPC, which is used in Wa. will not allow your drawing. The shower has no vent at all and it's S traped.


----------



## snowninja (Aug 10, 2008)

how does this one look? the drain is not an S it just came out looking that way in the drawing.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

snowninja said:


> how does this one look? the drain is not an S it just came out looking that way in the drawing.


Now your shower is properly vented:thumbup:
A shower requires a 2" drain, 1.5" vent


----------



## snowninja (Aug 10, 2008)

now i'm getting somewhere. ok only problem is i don't have a wall in that spot to run the vent through. is it ok to turn the drain 180 degrees like this. also need to tie in the washing machine drain..


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

snowninja said:


> now i'm getting somewhere. ok only problem is i don't have a wall in that spot to run the vent through. is it ok to turn the drain 180 degrees like this. also need to tie in the washing machine drain..


Yep, thats good on the shower. 
A couple points on the washer- It also requires a 2" drain and 1.5" vent. The washer trap needs to be 6" above the floor with an 18" minimum tailpiece to the outlet(washer box)The maximum tailpiece length escapes me but I think it's 30".
The washer vent should tie into the shower vent 42" above the floor level. Also consider putting a clean out on the washer riser so you can clean the branch line serving the shower & washer.
I'm referencing UPC '03 which is what I use in Idaho. WA is also UPC, but a later update so the "suds relief" section for washing machine drainage may now be different but I think the changes only apply to commercial applications... If that didn't make sense-- no worries- just covering my butt


----------



## snowninja (Aug 10, 2008)

TheEplumber said:


> Yep, thats good on the shower.
> A couple points on the washer- It also requires a 2" drain and 1.5" vent. The washer trap needs to be 6" above the floor with an 18" minimum tailpiece to the outlet(washer box)The maximum tailpiece length escapes me but I think it's 30".
> The washer vent should tie into the shower vent 42" above the floor level. Also consider putting a clean out on the washer riser so you can clean the branch line serving the shower & washer.


thanks for the details, the current washing machine drain meets all the specs you state except it's 1 1/2" with 2" vent. i'll make that change. thanks again.


----------



## snowninja (Aug 10, 2008)

a couple more questions - the existing vent (already going through the roof) is 2" can I just make the shower/washing machine vents 2" or do 1 1/2 and then in the attic tie into the 2" with a collar? also the toilet has a vent coming horizontal off the vertical stack. can i just cut that off 6" or so from stack and cap it?


----------



## snowninja (Aug 10, 2008)

i've made a couple updates to the picture consolidating the vents from the washing machine and shower. does it look ok?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

You should pipe your washer as you had drawn originally. The reason is because of suds. Your new drawing makes it much easier for suds to bubble out your shower trap- not a pretty site. This has been addressed in recent code updates. In regards to your previous post, I'm not following your toilet vent design, but you new work can be 1.5" and you should be able to tie it into the attic vent stack


----------



## snowninja (Aug 10, 2008)

ok back to original shower/wash venting.. the red line is what was cut off (due to removal of wall) where the vent went vertical. does the toilet need a vent? can i just cap it where it's been cut?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

snowninja said:


> ok back to original shower/wash venting.. the red line is what was cut off (due to removal of wall) where the vent went vertical. does the toilet need a vent? can i just cap it where it's been cut?


Some will tell you that toilets don't need vents but I, as well as the UPC, say they do. The lav line will give you some venting. 
By the way- nice drawings


----------



## snowninja (Aug 10, 2008)

so would the lav venting meed code for the wc? i can extend the original vent over to my new one but horizontal would be about 6 feet and probably not do much good. no other walls, i am on a post/beam foundation so my wall plates sit right on concrete - ie would need to jackhammer away to get the vent in the outside wall. 

you can see from the last drawing the wall that was removed has been pushed out ~3feet to accomodate a shower addition. the old wall housed the washing machine drain and the original vent.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

By code, toilets require a 2" vent, it will work on the 1.5" line though. That being said, my inspector would want the original vent ran horizontally(with 1/4" per ft grade) to the new wall and the tied into the shower vent at least 42" above the floor. That common vent for the toilet, shower, and washer would be 2" through the roof.


----------



## snowninja (Aug 10, 2008)

after working on this today the reality is due to space issues the last drawing will not work so this is what is proposed, how bad is it? the horizontal vent coming from the shower drain is only 6" long. everything else seemed to fall into place OK with proper tee's and wye's.


----------



## snowninja (Aug 10, 2008)

well that picture didn't really show up all the well, here is another attempt.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

What code are you under? Permit or no permit.. Under the IPC any new washing machine lines would need to be in 3 inch. No dry vents, and clean outs at the base of every stack. Mechanical discharge must be down stream of gravity drains. Sometimes it is what it is remolding is always a challenge sorry but I really can’t understand the drawing. Good luck with your project.


----------



## snowninja (Aug 10, 2008)

i redrew this by hand, does it appear to be OK?


----------



## snowninja (Aug 10, 2008)

Javiles said:


> What code are you under? Permit or no permit.. Under the IPC any new washing machine lines would need to be in 3 inch. No dry vents, and clean outs at the base of every stack. Mechanical discharge must be down stream of gravity drains. Sometimes it is what it is remolding is always a challenge sorry but I really can’t understand the drawing. Good luck with your project.


UPC in WA


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

snowninja said:


> UPC in WA


The only real issue I see is the double 90 offset on the shower vent. Can you could make that 2- 45's.
The toilet vent is a little strange but that is original correct?


----------

